# Terrarium OW 50*50*70 cm



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi !

This is my beginning of a new terrarium for Oophaga pumilio ,,Bastimentos". Materials used : glass Optiwhite 6 mm - dimensions 50*50*70 cm, , Blum hinges, sprinkler system - MistKing, lamp HQI 70W 6500 K, cabinet made by carpenter, corkboard, base - ADA Amazonia, bark Zoomed, iron wood ADA, LECA, oak leaves

Plants likely : Ficus pumila ,,quercifolia"/,,kleine", small variations orchids, Neoregelia small hybrids, Neoregelia spotted, Neoregelia sp.


P1130187a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130191a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130192a.jpg | Fotosik.pl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJLL1PysIvI&feature=youtu.be


P1130212a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130238a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130244a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130255a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130260a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


P1130258a.jpg | Fotosik.pl

The whole soon

Best regards
furraan


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

You are off to a nice start. This is a very nice viv. And the glass tank is well made. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

That is a stunning viv! I love that set-up


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

DSC04145a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04150a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04160a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04149a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04163a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04162a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04130a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04116a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04095a.jpg | Fotosik.pl



DSC04140a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

Light UV (Osram Ultra-Vitalux 300W) - 1 once a week for 20 minutes


IMG_0626a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


IMG_0628a.jpg | Fotosik.pl


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8uuRzaZTa0&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p9kflCJd9w


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice viv! Congrats


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice I really like it! How did you adhere the hinges to the glass?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

About background, do you have used Zoomed reptibark and silicone? Or what?


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

My terrarium year later :




UV radiation once a month












Regards
furraan


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks wonderful Furraan, it has grown in very nicely..


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great! Nice tank.

What do you do with the frogs when prooviding the UVB treatment with the door open?


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words 



oldlady25715 said:


> What do you do with the frogs when prooviding the UVB treatment with the door open?


20 minutes sitting beside a terrarium


----------



## furraan (Jun 7, 2009)

Microgramma




Pleurothalis




Anubias nana




Moss 




Neoregelia hybrid small




Neoregelia sp. 




Doryopteris pedata



Marcgravia ?


----------

